# Barn Hunt



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That sounds like fun, my boy would enjoy this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Gabby loves this... Borrowed six bales of hay from my on laws to practice the tunnel..Gabsloves to climb, no problem. In the trial we went to ten days ago, none of the dogs in her group qualified...none of us thought to send our dogs on the top it the tunnel..in the second trial, she was very subtle getting near the correct spot...I misread her, finally she pawed the area, exposed the cylinder and looked at me as if to say, "Mom!"


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

That sounds so fun! Seems like every time I read about Chloe she's up to something fun (CGC, Barn Hunt, etc.). 

My guy loves climbing but has been a little cautious about tunnels. Although to be fair we haven't given him many opportunities to get comfortable with them yet. Now that I know Barn Hunts exist I can keep my eyes peeled for them  Thanks!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've never heard of Barn Hunt before. How do you begin competing in it? Did you start with Nosework?

Sounds fun!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never heard of this until last night. I was told that my Sailor would love this. I am going to have to look it up.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I've not done any nose work at all with my girl. She has been worked in agility, so I thought the tunnel and hay bales were a given, but it wasn't meant to be. She uses her nose all the time so I thought she'd enjoy it. It used to be for the terriers and dogs that do ratting, etc. but this was a Fun Match, so I thought I'd give it a try. Maybe if a dog is taught/trained to use it's nose it would be helpful. Since this was my first and only attempt, I can't provide more answers.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't wait to try this out. I have been reading about this and it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Barn hunt is fun. I am currently running my girls, one in open, and the other one in novice. 
My older girl took a little longer to get going, because she did not think I would let her sniff around.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah may get a chance to try Instinct on the 21st of February. His dock diving teacher has been wanting to get into it, and told me about one coming up near us and asked me to go with her and her dog with Noah! I'm kind of excited!


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Both of my older boys love Barn Hunt! I wish there were more hours in the day so I could have more time to run them.... I enjoy it more then Nosework because you can actually watch other dogs run (whereas Nosework you're at the trial all day and don't get to watch any other dogs run).


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We are "official". We have registered with the Barn Hunt Association, and he's signed up for Instinct and Novice on Sunday.

It will be interesting. I think he, my dock diving coach's dog and one of his dock diving classmates are the only ones in these two on Sunday. So that will be even more fun to cheer each other on! 

The bad thing is, while this is close to my house, I have to get up REALLY early Sunday morning to be there by 8:00, because we're going to be out of town this weekend. Luckily, I'm driving to the hotel Friday, and Karl is driving up after he gets off work, so we'll have two cars, and he can sleep in, while Noah and I tiptoe out around 5 or 5:30 - have to drive through Atlanta, so some times you can breeze right through, and other times you can be at a dead stop. Hard to say.


----------

